# Club Name Changes



## timbuck (Feb 28, 2020)

When do they become official?  Like, when a club says "We are leaving XYZ affiliate and now becoming ABC", how long until they at least change their online presence?
OC Surf still exists and nothing with "west coast" has appeared on their tryout info.
LA Galaxy OC is finally starting to transition over to Liverpool, but there are still some LA G OC artifacts flying around.

Obviously, the uniforms will take a bit.  But I'd think they would want to remove all of the old stuff ASAP.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 28, 2020)

Small club here.  Milan Academy.   Have a new agreement with Empoli FC that will see eventually change all names completely for all the teams, boys and girls, all ages.  It is a slow process though as State and National Cup,  SCNPL spring league,  CRL, and CSL all have us with our old names and or a combination of both names.  These all need to conclude, along with a number of other items that need changing as well.


----------



## Esteban (Feb 28, 2020)

Ordering and receiving the uniforms was way more difficult than I ever imagined.  I help manage two teams that did the Crown City/SoCal Academy/LA Surf switcheroo 3 years in a row and it was hard to get the uniforms so we had to do Spring soccer (NPL) in the old stuff.  Some teams made inexpensive jerseys (and just used black shorts/socks for example) to effect a change more quickly, but the uniforms have to be ordered several months ahead of time and most clubs get the new stuff in August.  We cut it really close a couple of times and Soccer.com ain't Amazon - they are slow, hard to deal with, and prone to making mistakes.  The Surf change was the easiest one because, like the other giant clubs, they can expedite the orders and speed it up a little bit.

Surf also set up the new logos, a website, and did the social media much better than we did at SoCal because they have in-house people and outside firms that handle that stuff.  The smaller clubs often have volunteers doing it so it doesn't happen as quickly as the big clubs.  They are used to taking people over so they're good at it for better or worse.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 28, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Small club here.  Milan Academy.   Have a new agreement with Empoli FC that will see eventually change all names completely for all the teams, boys and girls, all ages.  It is a slow process though as State and National Cup,  SCNPL spring league,  CRL, and CSL all have us with our old names and or a combination of both names.  These all need to conclude, along with a number of other items that need changing as well.


Last year when we were in the Manchester City Cup, we still played in our SoCal Academy uniforms, but were labeled as LA Surf on the schedule which had the LA Premier logo showing. Very confusing for the other teams to figure out exactly who we were...


----------



## Tim Powell (Feb 28, 2020)

RedCard said:


> Last year when we were in the Manchester City Cup, we still played in our SoCal Academy uniforms, but were labeled as LA Surf on the schedule which had the LA Premier logo showing. Very confusing for the other teams to figure out exactly who we were...


We were listed in a tournament schedule as LA Surf, girls were playing in the old LA Premier kits, and after the game the other team did the “2468” cheer for “The Catz.”


----------



## RedCard (Feb 29, 2020)

Gotta hand it to Chavez though...He has a new club starting up in less than 2 weeks after leaving LA Surf. That is one fast turn around. I would like to see just how many players from the 04 team shows up at today's game against LA Galaxy SD. I know of 2 girls that already left, not sure if there's more.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 29, 2020)

Truth of all this is in the middle somewhere.  Something happen to leave in the middle of the season.  Can't they all finish what they started for the girls sake and the parents and rest of the DA Southwest teams?  You could have told everyone today, "We couldn't come to an agreement for next season so we will be splitting up.  Here are your options and the coaching assignments for 2020-2021 for all the new teams and clubs.  A, B. C and D.  We will be asking for commitments by the March 31st.  No one will be made to feel guilty with whatever choice one makes to best fit their families life."  "No retaliation either if you pick another soccer family over another soccer family."  "No threats with a coach on the losing end of the recruit telling a college coach something bad about a players attitude or behavior or even personal sins one teenage girl might commit before they turn 18." Nope, not yet parents.  Just Rumors and Lies with spies........


----------



## Futbol30 (Feb 29, 2020)

I have ZERO idea what happened as well, so perhaps I should keep my mouth shut. But unless the girls were in danger emotionally or physically, why not finish out the commitment you signed up for? I have been part of a team where several players left in the middle of the season and my poor son's team had to scramble to make it work. Very unfair to the kids left on the field trying to play and make it through the end of their season. Again, ZERO clue what is happening or happened with all of these teams/clubs, so just putting in my two cents. I'll reiterate what I said in a prior post on this thread.... hoping everything works out for all parties involved not just with this LA situation but with all of the mergers, clubs breaking off, etc., hopefully the parents of the kids remember what is most important amidst all of these changes which is their child what they're learning on the field, development, etc. Of course, if you're there for the coach, makes sense to follow him or her since great coaches are hard to find these days.  But if that's the case, then wouldn't these coaches breaking off understand and be willing to wait for your son or daughter? I don't know I will shut up now.... Good luck to everyone!! I have watched a lot of  SCA teams play and they are talented young ladies so I'm sure they will do well wherever they end up! Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Esteban (Feb 29, 2020)

No matter what, I do feel like the coaches should have completed their seasons with their teams.  That sets a good example for the players (and parents too) and it just doesn't seem right to bail on a season.  Of course, both of Chavez's DA teams were, let's say, not up to his usual standards, but that's not a good enough reason to move on 3 months early.  Neither team will make the DA playoffs, but Chavez could have finished out the season while working on his new club in his spare time.  He also has plenty of people helping with the new club anyway, but I guess it's also possible he and Surf mutually agreed to part ways now given the announcement of the new club.  That would make some sense too, but I'm pretty close to the situation and I believe it was an unexpected resignation the morning after his HS team unexpectedly lost in the CIF SS playoffs (they were the top seed and favorite in their D3 division - great team that hammered my daughters' HS not once but twice).

Some of these SCA coaches are walking away from coaching paychecks and Friday night clinic paychecks so there is a personal cost to this in addition to the reputational hit for moving on from teams prematurely again.  The _last_ thing the SGV needs is yet another club further dividing up the player pool, but it sure makes things more interesting.

After 10 years in SGV club soccer, it seems like we are destined for a lot of mediocrity because we just can't get the top players on the same team.  Chavez was able to do this with his U18-19 team last year, but his struggles this year may be a sign that a team like that won't happen again with 11 clubs squeezed into one area fighting for players, field space, and coaching talent.  Even a top team like Hazell's wonderful '05 team only lasted 2 years, then he moved to ECNL when we became Surf, he has a .500 record there, and he lost some players over the HS break so it will be tough sledding moving forward.  Things are just weird in the SGV...


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 29, 2020)

Somebody needs to open a team uniform business where they guarantee one-month turnaround.  They could make a killing.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 29, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Somebody needs to open a team uniform business where they guarantee one-month turnaround.  They could make a killing.


Nah-  we just need Velcro patches for everything.  Uniforms, backpacks and canopies.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 1, 2020)

Unless you are in a bad situation yourself, you may not understand that there may have been no choice but to make a change like that-  I doubt it was easy and there is a lot that is not being shared with the public on why really happened.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2020)

San Gabriel Valley is loaded with talent.  I lived in West Covina for a few years after going to Cal Poly. Nice area and some really great athletes.  I would think they should have their own ECNL club?  La Premier had really tough youth teams until U13.  I remember my dd teams playing them but I thought they were from the city of LA not SGV. SGV should have a top club out there so players and parents don;t have to drive to Legends or be tricked with rumors and lies that come with spies.  Someone needs to help the good parents out there with kids that want to play soccer at the highest levels.  My wife lived and went to Walnut HS


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 2, 2020)

It will be tons of OC Surf and LA Galaxy gear out there nobody needs. Hope it will be all donated to a good cause.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 2, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> It will be tons of OC Surf and LA Galaxy gear out there nobody needs. Hope it will be all donated to a good cause.


I'll buy the ez ups.  Anyone know contacts for those?


----------

